# Video of my tank



## R|M|D Photography (Apr 9, 2016)

Just thought I would share. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fajh7ktKxnU


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Love the skunk corydoras , nice video, what did you shoot with?


----------



## Olskule (Jan 28, 2010)

Beautiful tank! I, too, love the skunk corries. Very relaxing; I could watch that tank for hours.


----------



## R|M|D Photography (Apr 9, 2016)

Thanks guys, I shot it with a Canon T5i and a 100mm f/2.8 1:1 Macro and a 17-40mm f/4.0.


----------

